# how to drywall around tub edge



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Ryan, Shouldn't the tub framing have been set back 1/2" so that the plastic tub lip would go over the drywall?
.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Framing is wrong. Where is the support for the tub. And why are you using drywall in a wet area?


----------



## jbraun (Dec 27, 2009)

Would not recommend cutting the apron. Once it is cut it will always have an issue fitting properly.

Also, have to go with Bob. Swap out the gray board for cement board. You will be much happier in the long run


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Not using cement board , using denseshield instead(grey board) and the green drywall is moisure and mold bathroom drywall..

The densesheild sits fine over the tiling flange , no problem there, its how the greenboard buts up to the tub.


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> Framing is wrong. Where is the support for the tub. And why are you using drywall in a wet area?


Framing is not wrong, its framed and supported propertly all around the tub. The grey board is denseshield not drywall


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As Bob said, the framing is wrong for that type of tub. It is supposed to it on top of a perimeter framed continuous short wall platform. A flat deck with the tub's whole cut out and the tub's supporting lip with full perimeter bearing around. Your wall studs are not supporting the tub lip. Then a row of tile (flat) is in front of the lip/framing to hide that joint. Pick your tub, download the installation instructions, and print them out: http://www.maaxcollection.com/Produits/Default.aspx?cat=1&Lang=En

I hope this helps.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Gary is correct. 
It seems you have a deck mount tub. Do you have room to enlarge the opening and center the tub in it? 
When we did deck mount tubs, we would build a 2 x 4 frame all the way around, sheet the top with 3/4 plywood, then cement board. You want to figure the total of the deck to be about 1/8" more than the height of the bottom of the lip of the tub. Then set the tub in a bed of mortar for support. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi guys.

The tub is a Vegas by Maax. I've read the manuals and it shows the tub can be installed in a alcove setup or a drop in. They even list the apron that i bought as an option for alcove setup if you didn't want to frame out the front and tile or choose differant finish. Bathroom is 5x7 so the toilet already only has 28" if i frame out the front to make a lip my its going to be down to 25". I found the manual for the apron it says to cut as required using a styrene knife..


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Heres the diagram, they use velcro to install the thing


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like all you'll need to do is run the drywall past the front lip and you should be good after trimming the apron. I had one of these before, but I can't remember how the drywall returned into the apron. Did this have a tiling flange on it?


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Looks like all you'll need to do is run the drywall past the front lip and you should be good after trimming the apron. I had one of these before, but I can't remember how the drywall returned into the apron. Did this have a tiling flange on it?


Ya I added the tiling flange and dropped my denseshield tile board right over the lip leaving a little gap at the bottom..

But by cutting the apron if its not exactly perfect cut its going to have a gap between it and the drywall..


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

ryanh said:


> Ya I added the tiling flange and dropped my denseshield tile board right over the lip leaving a little gap at the bottom..
> 
> But by cutting the apron if its not exactly perfect cut its going to have a gap between it and the drywall..


Aren't there side pieces that go down each side that the apron sits against?


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Aren't there side pieces that go down each side that the apron sits against?


Nope just a 60" apron, that set me back $160 on sale, things probally worth $20:whistling2:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan,
I never liked the removable aprons. They seem like a good idea, but most I have seen I don't care for how they look, and how they fasten. We used to build a custom front for the tubs using a faceframe approach and several inset panels that were removable for access. We would frame the tub deck where the faceframe fit in under a small overhang of the tub deck so it wouldn't get wet all the time.
Mike Hawkins


----------

